# wiring diagram, 1986 300zx 2+2



## maurola (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm having to rewire and retrofit aftermaket radio, this car had some controls on the steering wheel and an equalizer built into the radio....I need that section of the wiring diagram and the amp and speaker circuits...can any one help or know where i can find this, a copy maybe, not the whole manual...thanks, LA


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Read the FSM. It is a sticky.


----------



## maurola (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: FSM*



JAMESZ said:


> Read the FSM. It is a sticky.


Not a clue what the FSM is or where it lives...can you advise, thanks, LA


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

http://www.az-zbum.com/information.stereo.shtml


maurola said:


> Not a clue what the FSM is or where it lives...can you advise, thanks, LA


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

If you would of read my post it would of been apparent. http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=76340

It is called search...


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

I just put in an aftermarket stereo about a week ago and wanted to keep the stereo control on the steering wheel but they said it couldnt be done. I read on Zbums page that it could be done for like $80. If anyone knows where i could get one or at least knows that there is one that would be pretty nice.


----------



## maurola (Mar 9, 2005)

*Brain Trusts*



JAMESZ said:


> If you would of read my post it would of been apparent. http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=76340
> 
> It is called search...


 Thanks for the info and steering me in the right direction. Sometimes it's easier to ask a dumb question and let the brain trusts fill in the blanks..


----------

